# Google Sheet to track visa status



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi,
The google sheet present at link 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277
is asking for sign in permissions. Has something changed? is there any other recommended way now.?


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

nikdh said:


> Hi,
> The google sheet present at link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277
> is asking for sign in permissions. Has something changed? is there any other recommended way now.?


Please update to this link. Thanks man 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...s0N0MDuF-EjT0EEZmQE0/edit?pli=1#gid=152198586

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/707385-189-190-visa-tracker.html


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Thanks Man. Looks like I missed your thread. 

But more and more I use Google sheet, the more I feel the need of a better place to track all this. I am honestly considering making it myself. Everytime I see the stats list gone or someone trying filters I get pissed off.


----------

